# How to change your rear ARB...walkthrough



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

Changing the rear ARB was very very easy, quick and simple.
Again this is how I did it and take no responsibility for anyone else trying it and damaging their car in the process.

1. Jack up the rear of the car, support it on stands and remove the rear wheels. (I have been told you can do it without removing the wheels)










2. Remove the rear Exhaust Box rubber hangers from the exhaust or the brackets if present/easier, and then remove the exhaust box itself.




























N.B. The original exhaust was in one piece without the joining clamp sleeve - in which case just let the exhaust drop onto a suitable support, still attached to the forward pipe and work around it.

2.Undo the 2 bolts holding the exhaust brackets to the body of the car and remove them from both sides.



















3.Remove the 4 nuts that hold the exhaust protective shroud to the car, and remove the shroud.










4. Remove the 2 bolts that attatch the ARB to the drop links (1 each side) and the bolts that hold the ARB bush brackets to the car. Then remove the ARB.




























5.Greese up the new bushes with supplied greese and reinstall the new ARB



















6. Then simply reinstall everything in reverse......Good Luck..Shandor


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent write up. I can't remember if I got away without undoing the exhaust joint on mine, by letting the pipe drop after unhitching the middle rubber mount. I certainly remember the sickening moment when one of the clamp bracket bolts never reached the specified torque and kept turning. Luckily I was able to add a nut on the other side and a longer bolt.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Good write up...

Mine is starting to annoy me, groaning and creaking. Awesome GTi lubed the bushes when it was serviced but its back! :x

Did you start the engine with the back box missing?? Wonder how that would've sounded??!! :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Excellent write up.. how long does it take roughly?


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

No I didnt start the engine, although funny you should say that because the thought did cross my mind at the time...
It only took about 1 hour maybe slightly longer, but while the exhaust box was out I fiddled around with the other part of the exhaust as it wasnt sitting quite right....cheers


----------



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

Planning on changing my rear ARB, can I reuse the bush brackets and bolts or should I replace, I have new powerflex bushes ?

Anyone know what the torque settings are for the bush brackets and the connection to the droplinks?

Thanks


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Great post, thank-you. Underside looks good, must be the Aussie weather!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bathchoppers said:


> Planning on changing my rear ARB, can I reuse the bush brackets and bolts or should I replace, I have new powerflex bushes ?
> 
> Anyone know what the torque settings are for the bush brackets and the connection to the droplinks?
> 
> Thanks


You can re-use the bolts and brackets. Make sure they don't cross thread or strip. The Power flex bushes need to be slightly smaller internal diameter if the ARB plastic sleeves have been removed.


----------



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks John. I have got a standard new OEM ARB coming from TPS and ordered 14mm powerflex bushes from eBay. Is that the correct ones, I have a 225 Quattro?

Cheers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's were it may get tricky. The standard ARB size is 14 mm. The old one had plastic sleeves which added 1 to 2 mm or so. When I changed mine I put on the 16 mm Golf 4-motion ARB and got 16 mm Powerflex bushes. They fitted fine as the new ARB didn't have plastic sleeves but had welded rings for lateral location - the bushes fitted directly on the 16 mm bar. I think if you have a new standard ARB it will not have plastic bushes, so 14 mm bushes should be fine.


----------



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you, I'll try it off the car before I get the spanners out and let you know how I get on.


----------



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

Changed the ARB at the weekend. Nice and easy with the instructions here, although left the exhaust attached, just took off the next rubber hanger and supported the weight of the exhaust with the trolley Jack leaving enough room to work.

It definitely needed replacing, one plastic color completely missing and the other fell in two when I touched it.!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done. One of the more satisfyingly straight forward jobs unless one of the bolts strips.


----------



## bbunce91 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi

Planning of doing this next weekend. Does anybody have the images for this post please?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bbunce91 said:


> Hi
> 
> Planning of doing this next weekend. Does anybody have the images for this post please?


Have a look here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9167933

I'll try and fix this thread later 

EDIT: Done


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

In the UK climate can't see that heat shield coming off without losing a few threads.

It's also manageable without remove the rear back box, there's enough room just by dropping it off the rear exhaust mount.


----------

